# What Religion "Should" You Be Following?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

And, conversely, which one should you be most afraid of? Here is a link to the quiz:
www.beliefnet.com/Entertainment/Quizzes/BeliefOMatic.aspx
 
Take the quiz, and then post the TWO highest results (the closest matches). Then post the ONE lowest result (the worst match). Discussion is optional, but not encouraged. I've seen what can happen with these threads.

My Best Matches:
Unitarian Universalism (100%)
Neo-Pagan (91%)

Worst Match:
Roman Catholic (14%)


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

404'd!

Never mind, mouse-over tells me copy paste should work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

I fixed it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2009)

Best matches:
*1. **Theravada Buddhism  (100%) **
2. **Secular Humanism  (91%) *

Worst matches:
*27. **Roman Catholic  (11%)
*
Now to go find out what "Theravada Buddhism" and "Secular Humanism" are...


Also, I don't like religion quizzes. It's like they're just telling you what religion you already are. But then again I didn't get Ignostic, so I dunno.​


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Best matches:
> *1. **Theravada Buddhism  (100%) **
> 2. **Secular Humanism  (91%) *
> 
> ...


Theravada Buddhism puts a strong emphasis on monastic life. Secular Humanism is Atheism renamed to prevent stoning by fundamentalists.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

This quiz sucks a lot. Doesn't really give me the more "neutral" answers. 

Anyways, answers:

1. 	Secular Humanism (100%) 
2. 	*Unitarian Universalism *(94%) 
3. 	Liberal Quakers (79%) 
4. 	Neo-Pagan (75%) 
5. 	Nontheist (69%) 
6. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (66%) 
7. 	Theravada Buddhism (66%) 
8. 	New Age (57%) 
9. 	Taoism (51%) 
10. 	Mahayana Buddhism (49%) 
11. 	Orthodox Quaker (48%) 
12. 	Reform Judaism (48%) 
13. 	Jainism (38%) 
14. 	Baha'i Faith (36%) 
15. 	Sikhism (36%) 
16. 	Scientology (35%) 
17. 	New Thought (33%) 
18. 	Hinduism (27%) 
19. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (27%) 
20. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (24%) 
21. 	Seventh Day Adventist (19%) 
22. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (18%) 
23. 	Eastern Orthodox (15%) 
24. 	Islam (15%) 
25. 	Orthodox Judaism (15%) 
26. 	Roman Catholic (15%) 
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (12%)

It seems the majority of the Christian faiths have nothing to do with me. However, I am very happy to see my actual faith (or at least a branch of it) my #2.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

Not doing the quiz, I'm not religious. quiz is lame.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not doing the quiz, I'm not religious. quiz is lame.



You don't really have to be religious to see what religion you *might* be most like. God, pull the stick out of your ass and have fun.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Top 10:
1. 	Unitarian Universalism (100%)
2. 	Liberal Quakers (92%)
3. 	_Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (90%)_
4. 	Secular Humanism (82%)
5. 	Neo-Pagan (81%)
6. 	Reform Judaism (80%)
7. 	Nontheist (72%)
8. 	New Age (71%)
9. 	Theravada Buddhism (67%)
10. 	Mahayana Buddhism (63%)

Last:
27. Jehova's Witness (8%)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Best matches:
> *1. **Theravada Buddhism  (100%) **
> 2. **Secular Humanism  (91%) *
> 
> ...



Upon reading about Theravada Buddhism and Secular Humanism, I can say I agree with a lot of the principles of Theravada Buddhism. I think our ultimate goal in life it to achieve a state of ultimate contentedness and remove yourself from things that cause suffering. I don't know about Nirvana or Reincarnation, but I suppose they could be taken symbolically as opposed to literally. I also like the fact that they don't really worship any supernatural deities. However, I do disagree with absolute non-violence. Yes, you should restrain from violence as much as possible, but complete non-violence is very unnatural. 

Also, Secular Humanism is pretty much just Atheism, which is pretty cool I guess. Seems to be covered by Theravada Buddhism, though.

I think I'll remain Ignostic with my own set of moral principles, though.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	Hinduism  (100%)
2. 	Neo-Pagan (92%)
3. 	Mahayana Buddhism (85%) 
:
27. 	Nontheist  (14%) 

Now that's interesting.  I know I was only supposed to post the top two, but every aspect of the top three fascinates me to no end.  What's especially interesting is that I identify with #2, not #1.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 19, 2009)

1.     Secular Humanism  (100%)
2.     Unitarian Universalism (89%)
3.     Nontheist (83%)
4.     Theravada Buddhism (78%)
5.     Liberal Quakers (72%)
6.     Neo-Pagan (67%)
7.     Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (60%)
8.     Reform Judaism (52%)
9.     Taoism (50%)
10.     New Age (47%)
11.     Mahayana Buddhism (36%)
12.     Scientology (36%)
13.     Sikhism (36%)
14.     New Thought (34%)
15.     Orthodox Quaker (33%)
16.     Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (30%)
17.     Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (26%)
18.     Seventh Day Adventist (26%)
19.     Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (25%)
20.     Hinduism (22%)
21.     Eastern Orthodox (20%)
22.     Islam (20%)
23.     Orthodox Judaism (20%)
24.     Roman Catholic (20%)
25.     Baha'i Faith (19%)
26.     Jainism (18%)
27.     Jehovah's Witness (13%)


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

1.  Mahayana Buddhism (100%)  
2.  Unitarian Universalism (96%)  
3.  Hinduism (93%)  
4.  Theravada Buddhism (91%)  
5.  Liberal Quakers (86%)  
6.  Jainism (83%)  
7.  Neo-Pagan (80%)  
8.  New Age (79%)  
9.  Taoism (76%)  
10.  Secular Humanism (70%)  
11.  Scientology (63%)  
12.  New Thought (61%)  
13.  Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (60%)  
14.  Orthodox Quaker (57%)  
15.  Nontheist (56%)  
16.  Sikhism (55%)  
17.  Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (54%)  
18.  Baha'i Faith (49%)  
19.  Orthodox Judaism (42%)  
20.  Reform Judaism (36%)  
21.  Seventh Day Adventist (35%)  
22.  Islam (33%)  
23.  Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (27%)  
24.  Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (18%)  
25.  Eastern Orthodox (18%)  
26.  Jehovah's Witness (18%)  
27.  Roman Catholic (18%)  

yeah
whatever
fuck you, buddy


----------



## Volpino (Oct 19, 2009)

The least was the only surprise.

Best Match:
1. Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (100%)
2. Jehovah's Witness (95%)

Least:
27. Taoism (9%)


----------



## Hir (Oct 19, 2009)

1.     Secular Humanism  (100%)
2.     Unitarian Universalism (96%)
3.     Nontheist (77%)
4.     Theravada Buddhism (75%)
5.     Liberal Quakers (73%)
6.     Neo-Pagan (64%)
7.     Taoism (58%)
8.     Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (54%)
9.     Reform Judaism (41%)
10.     Sikhism (41%)
11.     New Age (40%)
12.     Mahayana Buddhism (37%)
13.     Baha'i Faith (34%)
14.     Jainism (31%)
15.     Scientology (29%)
16.     Hinduism (26%)
17.     New Thought (26%)
18.     Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (22%)
19.     Orthodox Quaker (22%)
20.     Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (15%)
21.     Seventh Day Adventist (15%)
22.     Eastern Orthodox (12%)
23.     Islam (12%)
24.     Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (12%)
25.     Orthodox Judaism (12%)
26.     Roman Catholic (12%)
27.     Jehovah's Witness (0%)


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, this quiz seems to be pumping out Unitarian Universalism a lot.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. **Secular Humanism  (100%) **
2. **Unitarian Universalism  (100%) **
3. **Nontheist  (82%) **
4. **Liberal Quakers  (78%) **
5. **Theravada Buddhism  (76%) **
6. **Neo-Pagan  (73%) **
7. **Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (64%) **
8. **New Age  (61%) **
9. **Taoism  (56%) **
10. **Mahayana Buddhism  (50%) **
11. **Reform Judaism  (46%) **
12. **Sikhism  (43%) **
13. **Orthodox Quaker  (37%) **
14. **Scientology  (33%) **
15. **Jainism  (31%) **
16. **New Thought  (30%) **
17. **Baha'i Faith  (25%) **
18. **Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist)  (21%) **
19. **Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (19%) **
20. **Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons)  (17%) **
21. **Hinduism  (17%) **
22. **Seventh Day Adventist  (17%) **
23. **Orthodox Judaism  (8%) **
24. **Eastern Orthodox  (5%) **
25. **Islam  (5%) **
26. **Roman Catholic  (5%) **
27. **Jehovah's Witness  (0%) *

im a "non-believer"


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 19, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> im a "non-believer"



shun the non-believer!


1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (92%)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

Secular Humanism 100%
Unitarian Universalism 90%

Surprising? No.

It IS an Internet quiz, so while I don't really disagree with those two I take the results with a grain of salt, so to speak.

Also, I know the difference between what I believe to be true and what I wish was true.  A difference I would hope EVERYONE can recognize.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	*Unitarian Universalism*  (100%) * This is freakin' awesome. *
2. 	Mahayana Buddhism (98%)
3. 	Liberal Quakers (97%)
4. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (94%)
5. 	New Thought (92%)
6. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (90%)
7. 	Hinduism (83%)
8. 	New Age (83%)
9. 	Neo-Pagan (81%)
10. 	Theravada Buddhism (80%)
11. 	Taoism (77%)
12. 	Scientology (70%)
13. 	Baha'i Faith (67%)
14. 	Jainism (63%)
15. 	Secular Humanism (57%)
16. 	Orthodox Quaker (56%)
17. 	Reform Judaism (55%)
18. 	Sikhism (48%)
19. 	Jehovah's Witness (42%) * 19!? DAMMIT D= *
20. 	Nontheist (42%)
21. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (41%)
22. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (39%)
23. 	Seventh Day Adventist (32%)
24. 	Orthodox Judaism (24%)
25. 	Islam (16%)
26. 	Eastern Orthodox (7%)
27. 	Roman Catholic (7%)


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2009)

Unitarian Universalism is pretty much a fucking social club.  It's not a religion. I really don't know why it's even on the list. Nor Secular Humanist.  But those are the ones I identify with 100%.  Oddly enough, Mahayana Buddhism was third. I am also 3% Islam.


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. **Secular Humanism  (100%)
**2. **Unitarian Universalism  (90%) **
3. **Nontheist  (79%) **
4. **Liberal Quakers  (73%) **
5. **Theravada Buddhism  (67%) **
6. **Neo-Pagan  (61%) 
**7. **Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (58%) 
**8. **Taoism  (47%) **
9. **New Age  (44%) **
10. **Reform Judaism  (41%) **
11. **Orthodox Quaker  (34%) **
12. **Mahayana Buddhism  (33%) **
13. **Sikhism  (27%) **
14. **Scientology  (26%) **
15. **New Thought  (23%) **
16. **Baha'i Faith  (20%) **
17. **Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons)  (20%) **
18. **Jainism  (18%) **
19. **Seventh Day Adventist  (18%) **
20. **Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist)  (17%) **
21. **Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (15%) **
22. **Hinduism  (13%) **
23. **Eastern Orthodox  (11%) **
24. **Islam  (11%) **
25. **Orthodox Judaism  (11%) **
26. **Roman Catholic  (11%) **
27. **Jehovah's Witness  (6%) *


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

1. *Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (100%)*
2.* Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (97%)*
*And the last didnt surprise me at all*
27. *Nontheist (26%)*

*I guess iam goody two shoes then...meh*


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh shit, Jehova's Witnesses are fucktarded.

"â€¢ *Contemporary Issues*
Abortion is wrong. Homosexuality is a serious sin. Gender roles are defined: Men are the head of the household and women are loving caretakers who assist the husband in teaching the children. Divorce is permitted under certain circumstances, but Jehovah hates remarriage unless the divorce occurred as a result of adultery. Service in the armed forces or any form of allegiance to government is prohibited; one must show allegiance only to the Kingdom of Christ. Blood transfusions, along with ingesting blood, are considered wrong, as God said the soul is in the blood. Bone marrow
	
 transplants are left to the individual conscience. (Note: all other forms of medical treatment are acceptable.)"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> 1. *Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant(100%)*
> 2.* Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants(97%)*
> *And the last didnt surprise me at all*
> 27. *Nontheist(26%)*
> ...


No. Just very confused.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Why does Unitarian Universalism come out first or second for everyone?

Can't be entirely inaccurate, 3rd is pretty much what I think.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Why are there so many Universalists here? 

Oh well, at least I'm the only Hinduist Univeralist here.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Unitarian Universalism is pretty much a fucking social club.  It's not a religion. I really don't know why it's even on the list. Nor Secular Humanist.  But those are the ones I identify with 100%.  Oddly enough, Mahayana Buddhism was third. I am also 3% Islam.



It'll make it a little easier on you when you ventilate some asshole cameljockey's skull then, won't it?

Also: Do these people know the difference between philosophy and religion?


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It'll make it a little easier on you when you ventilate some asshole cameljockey's skull then, won't it?
> 
> Also: Do these people know the difference between philosophy and religion?



Well, doesn't a philosophy not need a God figure while a religion usually does? 

Then again, sometimes the line between them gets really blurred.



Dass said:


> Why does Unitarian Universalism come out first or second for everyone?
> 
> Can't be entirely inaccurate, 3rd is pretty much what I think.



I can't speak for everyone else, but I actually am one. So, it's like if someone here ended up Catholic as number one. I'd presume they're probably Catholic.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, doesn't a philosophy not need a God figure while a religion usually does?
> 
> Then again, sometimes the line between them gets really blurred.



Well, Durkheim first defined religion as any system of beliefs that have a supernatural aspect to complete reality. This could mean something like enlightenment and the form of the enlightened parallel to a deity like God. I'm not an expert on Unitarian Universalism, so I couldn't tell you how they fit into this whole thing. But Buddhists, Pagans, etc. most definitely have religious views. But a structured religion is what most people think of when they think "religion" - but they're referring to spiritualism regardless.

IDKbro


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, Durkheim first defined religion as any system of beliefs that have a supernatural aspect to complete reality. This could mean something like enlightenment and the form of the enlightened parallel to a deity like God. I'm not an expert on Unitarian Universalism, so I couldn't tell you how they fit into this whole thing. But Buddhists, Pagans, etc. most definitely have religious views. But a structured religion is what most people think of when they think "religion" - but they're referring to spiritualism regardless.
> 
> IDKbro



I dunno, I don't agree with Durkheim too much. He argued that Religion is like the "glue of society"... whether or not he found it to be really important is obviously questionable, but I think he was a bit biased. 

But, Unitarian Universalism and other forms on Universalism are all different. Some are "religions" while others  are "philosophies". For example, Hindu Univeralism believes all religions are correct and have mistakes, making it more of a religion, while Unitarian Universalism argues for free will and view the universe as having either no gods, maybe a god, multiple gods, etc.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 19, 2009)

Top five: 
1. 	Secular Humanism (100%) 
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (98%) 
3. 	Liberal Quakers (94%) 
4. 	Theravada Buddhism (88%) 
5. 	Taoism (85%)

Bottom three: 
25. 	Orthodox Judaism (15%) 
26. 	Roman Catholic (15%) 
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (7%)


Religion is for sheep. :roll: It's there as an excuse to think you're better than everyone else, and be hateful and judgemental. I can feel like that without believing in fairy tales, thank you very much.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2009)

Might as well give it a go.

Best:
1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (91%) 

Worst:
27. 	Jehovah's Witness  (8%)

Full List:

1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (91%)
3. 	Nontheist (82%)
4. 	Liberal Quakers (73%)
5. 	Theravada Buddhism (73%)
6. 	Neo-Pagan (70%)
7. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (64%)
8. 	Reform Judaism (60%)
9. 	Taoism (53%)
10. 	New Age (50%)
11. 	Sikhism (42%)
12. 	Scientology (41%)
13. 	New Thought (38%)
14. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (34%)
15. 	Orthodox Quaker (34%)
16. 	Mahayana Buddhism (33%)
17. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (30%)
18. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (27%)
19. 	Baha'i Faith (25%)
20. 	Seventh Day Adventist (25%)
21. 	Eastern Orthodox (22%)
22. 	Islam (22%)
23. 	Orthodox Judaism (22%)
24. 	Roman Catholic (22%)
25. 	Hinduism (17%)
26. 	Jainism (13%)
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (8%)


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Religion is for sheep. :roll: It's there as an excuse to think you're better than everyone else, and be hateful and judgemental. I can feel like that without believing in fairy tales, thank you very much.



hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i hate these forums


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 19, 2009)

Secular Humanism - 100%
Jehovah's Witness - 7%


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

Why is Jehovah's Witness at the bottom of everyone's list?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Why is Jehovah's Witness at the bottom of everyone's list?


Because everyone knows that loitering and trespassing are punishable offenses!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 19, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Religion is for sheep. :roll: It's there as an excuse to think you're better than everyone else, and be hateful and judgemental. I can feel like that without believing in fairy tales, thank you very much.



ho ho ho ho ho ho

a ha ha ha ha ha


blah blah blah


Don't Call Me We'll Call You


AANNNNNNNNNNND :SMUGGOON:


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Why is Jehovah's Witness at the bottom of everyone's list?



It wasn't even on mine. :3


----------



## Hir (Oct 19, 2009)

No Jehova's Witness furries hmmm shocker.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

They didn't include Discordianism in the results.  Eris will not be pleased.  :V


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Why is Jehovah's Witness at the bottom of everyone's list?





Takumi_L said:


> Oh shit, Jehova's Witnesses are fucktarded.
> 
> "â€¢ *Contemporary Issues*
> Abortion is wrong. Homosexuality is a serious sin. Gender roles are defined: Men are the head of the household and women are loving caretakers who assist the husband in teaching the children. Divorce is permitted under certain circumstances, but Jehovah hates remarriage unless the divorce occurred as a result of adultery. Service in the armed forces or any form of allegiance to government is prohibited; one must show allegiance only to the Kingdom of Christ. Blood transfusions, along with ingesting blood, are considered wrong, as God said the soul is in the blood. Bone marrow
> ...





You really have to ask? They suck balls.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

grrr for the record the question bashing homosexuality I said no to and still got the same result...its a stupid internet quiz


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> grrr for the record the question bashing homosexuality I said no to and still got the same result...its a stupid internet quiz



Oh no, a _religious_ quiz attacking homosexuality. How shocking.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They didn't include Discordianism in the results.  Eris will not be pleased.  :V



If Genesis P. Orridge spends his days and nights trying to copy it, then its not a religion, its like a fucking medieval England revivalist fantasy book club or something.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I was scientology 63% THAT was weird too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a pagan. Born Roman Cathilc (sp?) though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You don't really have to be religious to see what religion you *might* be most like. God, pull the stick out of your ass and have fun.



The quote below explains WHY I chose not to do the stupid quiz. cause it is just that, stupid.



FurrIs4Ever said:


> grrr for the record the question bashing homosexuality I said no to and still got the same result...its a stupid internet quiz


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

They should change the possible results to

People who want to shift societal progress into reverse and gun it
People who don't give a shit
Hippie faggots


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They should change the possible results to
> 
> 
> People who don't give a shit



There is the one I belong to.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. Neo -- ah, fuck.*

1. Neo-Pagan (100%)

Worst Match?

27. Roman Catholic (11%)


----------



## net-cat (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Nontheist (95%)
3. 	Unitarian Universalism (91%) 
...
21. 	Roman Catholic  (41%)
...
27. 	Jehovah's Witness  (17%) 

LOL.

(Included Roman Catholic because that's how I was raised.)


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 19, 2009)

Top three: 
1) Neo-Pagan (100%)
2) Unitarian Universalism (91%)
3) New Age (90%)

Holy shit I'm a dirty hippy.

Bottom three:
25) Roman Catholic (17%)
26) Seventh Day Adventist (14%)
27) Jehovah's Witnesses (4%)

Yeah, not too surprising, really. Though how the hell I matched up 54% with Scientology, I'll never understand.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (99%)
3. 	Nontheist (81%)
4. 	Liberal Quakers (80%)
5. 	Theravada Buddhism (78%)
6. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (68%)
7. 	Neo-Pagan (62%)
8. 	Taoism (61%)
9. 	Reform Judaism (50%)
10. 	New Age (47%)
11. 	Sikhism (47%)
12. 	Mahayana Buddhism (46%)
13. 	Orthodox Quaker (35%)
14. 	Scientology (34%)
15. 	New Thought (31%)
16. 	Jainism (30%)
17. 	Hinduism (29%)
18. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (27%)
19. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (23%)
20. 	Seventh Day Adventist (23%)
21. 	Baha'i Faith (22%)
22. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (21%)
23. 	Eastern Orthodox (17%)
24. 	Islam (17%)
25. 	Orthodox Judaism (17%)
26. 	Roman Catholic (17%)
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (10%)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 19, 2009)

Surgat said:


> *results*



Hey we're almost religion buddies!

1. 	Secular Humanism (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (92%)
3. 	Nontheist (79%)
4. 	Liberal Quakers (75%)
5. 	Theravada Buddhism (75%)
6. 	Neo-Pagan (61%)
7. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (61%)
8. 	Taoism (52%)
9. 	New Age (52%)
10. 	Reform Judaism (45%)
11. 	Mahayana Buddhism (44%)
12. 	Scientology (35%)
13. 	New Thought (34%)
14. 	Baha'i Faith (33%)
15. 	Orthodox Quaker (33%)
16. 	Jainism (30%)
17. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (28%)
18. 	Sikhism (25%)
19. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (18%)
20. 	Islam (17%)
21. 	Orthodox Judaism (17%)
22. 	Hinduism (14%)
23. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (12%)
24. 	Seventh Day Adventist (12%)
25. 	Eastern Orthodox (7%)
26. 	Roman Catholic (7%)
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (2%)

I don't know why I'm contributing, it's not like anyone actually reads other people's results.


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Hey we're almost religion buddies!
> 
> 
> I don't know why I'm contributing, it's not like anyone actually reads other people's results.




I do :c


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I don't know why I'm contributing, it's not like anyone actually reads other people's results.





Takumi_L said:


> I do :c



As do I.  :C


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I do :c





ArielMT said:


> As do I.  :C



Well I did too, but when these quiz threads get to like 300 posts with people you've never seen before posting nothing but their results, it just makes me wonder what the point is. 








Welcome to my religion ^^


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know why I'm contributing, either. But, whatever.

1 Theravada Buddhism (100%) 
 2 Neo-Paganism (98%)
 3 Unitarian Universalism (98%)

 25 Roman Catholic (17%)
 26 Seventh Day Adventist (12%)
 27 Jehovah's Witness (8%)

 Altman Be Praised.


----------



## Chouette (Oct 19, 2009)

_1. 	Unitarian Universalism (100%) 
2. 	Theravada Buddhism (90%)
3. 	Liberal Quakers (88%)
4. 	Secular Humanism (82%)
5. 	Neo-Pagan (78%)
6. 	Mahayana Buddhism (78%)
7. 	New Age (77%)
8. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (71%)
9. 	Taoism (63%)
10. 	New Thought (54%)_

Pretty accurate, hurr. 

_26. 	Jehovah's Witness (11%)
27. 	Roman Catholic (11%)_

Ew, Jehovah's Witnesses. :U


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, all these descriptions read like a bad wikipedia article.  Religion is so dumb.


----------



## feilen (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (96%) (several friends recommend)
3. 	Liberal Quakers (83%)
4. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (75%) (wut?)
5. 	Neo-Pagan (73%)
*6. 	Nontheist (68%)* Apparently counted all the ones I said "Don't care' on were counted as this. I don't think that's the idea... Or maybe it is.
7. 	Theravada Buddhism (67%)
8. 	Reform Judaism (62%)
9. 	New Age (59%)
10. 	Sikhism (55%)
11. 	Taoism (54%)
12. 	Mahayana Buddhism (51%)
13. 	Orthodox Quaker (47%)
14. 	Scientology (43%)
15. 	Baha'i Faith (40%)
16. 	New Thought (40%)
17. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (36%)
18. 	Jainism (33%)
19. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (33%)
20. 	Hinduism (29%)
21. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (28%)
22. 	Eastern Orthodox (26%)
23. 	Islam (26%)
24. 	Orthodox Judaism (26%)
25. 	Roman Catholic (26%)
26. 	Seventh Day Adventist (23%)
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (11%)


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2009)

1. Secular Humanist (100%)
2. Unitarian Universalist (91%)
3. Non-theism (80%)

I think all my moralizing counted against my non-theism score, which is dumb.  While I largely agree with and admire the tenets of humanism, the wishy-washy terms like "the human spirit" they use put me off from identifying as such.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 19, 2009)

Another random crap quiz like the hundreds that flood Facebook to make it useless.

1. Secular Humanism  (100%) 
2. Unitarian Universalism  (91%) 
3. Nontheist  (79%) 

21. Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (13%)  <- My father

26. Roman Catholic  (9%) <- My mother
27. Jehovah's Witness  (5%)


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2009)

Best Match:
*1. **Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (100%)
**2. **Jehovah's Witness  (72%) *

Worst Match:
*27. **Secular Humanism  (16%) *

Wow... that's a DISTANT second.


----------



## Companion Cube (Oct 19, 2009)

1. 	Reform Judaism (100%)
2. 	Jainism (99%)
3. 	Sikhism (99%)
4. 	Liberal Quakers (98%)
5. 	Unitarian Universalism (94%) <- My mother and grandmother
6. 	Baha'i Faith (88%)
7. 	Hinduism (87%)
8. 	Mahayana Buddhism (85%)
9. 	Orthodox Judaism (84%)
10. 	*Islam* (79%)
11. 	Theravada Buddhism (73%)
12. 	Neo-Pagan (69%)
13. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (64%) <- My father
14. 	Orthodox Quaker (62%)
15. 	Taoism (59%)
16. 	New Thought (59%)
17. 	New Age (55%)
18. 	Scientology (51%) <- wat.
19. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (41%)
20. 	Seventh Day Adventist (40%)
21. 	Secular Humanism (39%)
22. 	Jehovah's Witness (39%)
23. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (33%)
24. 	Eastern Orthodox (31%)
25. 	Roman Catholic (31%)
26. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (29%)
27. 	Nontheist (18%)

I'm a Mevlevi Sufi, which resembles buddhism much more than mainstream islam.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Man, all these descriptions read like a bad wikipedia article.  Religion is so dumb.



I know, it pretty much described mine (Liberal Protestant) as being people who say "Who needs this godforsaken book anyway?"

Not that I don't think that...


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

At last some people believe in something that this quiz is FULL OF SHIT! Quizism.


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> At last some people believe in something that this quiz is FULL OF SHIT! Quizism.



I don't give a damn, I like these internet quizzes anyway.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. **Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (100%) **2. **Orthodox Quaker  (89%) **3. **Liberal Quakers  (87%) **4. **Eastern Orthodox  (77%) **5. **Roman Catholic  (77%) **6. **Unitarian Universalism  (76%) **7. **Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (73%) **8. **Seventh Day Adventist  (70%) **9. **Reform Judaism  (68%) **10. **Sikhism  (59%) **11. **Orthodox Judaism  (57%) **12. **Baha'i Faith  (54%) **13. **Neo-Pagan  (54%) **14. **Islam  (50%) **15. **Hinduism  (49%) **16. **New Age  (46%) **17. **Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons)  (44%) **18. **Mahayana Buddhism  (42%) **19. **Theravada Buddhism  (41%) **20. **Secular Humanism  (41%) **21. **New Thought  (35%) **22. **Scientology  (33%) **23. **Jainism  (33%) **24. **Taoism  (31%) **25. **Jehovah's Witness  (30%) **26. **Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist)  (24%) **27. **Nontheist  (20%) *


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

More proof that these internet quizzes are unreliable; apparently I'd be an emo rock star. Good for a laugh.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

Internet quizzes are just for fun. Don't take them so seriously.

Altman be praised.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. **Unitarian Universalism  (100%) **
2. **Liberal Quakers  (89%)
**27. **Jehovah's Witness  (0%) *

I've taken it a few times before, and Neo-Pagan or Theravada Buddhism was usually at the top. I also remember getting 0% for 3 or 4 of them last time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 19, 2009)

*1. **Neo-Pagan  (100%) **2. **New Age  (95%) **3. **Mahayana Buddhism  (93%) **4. **Unitarian Universalism  (85%) **5. **Theravada Buddhism  (79%) **6. **Hinduism  (71%) **7. **Liberal Quakers  (71%) **8. **Taoism  (70%) **9. **New Thought  (69%) **10. **Scientology  (67%) *...
*27. **Roman Catholic  (8%)


Well I do like New Age music
*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2009)

*Jainism  (100%) **Mahayana Buddhism  (90%)**Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist)  (22%)

*Homosexuality would result in negative karma, as sexuality is only to occur between a husband and wife

Buddhists are generally strongly opposed to homosexuality

Looks like Im an oxymoron again ='/


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh... I've been informed that I'm actually a Deist, not a Protestant like I originally thought.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

I got 100% Liberal Quaker. 

I got 92% Protestant, which is what I am. 

My least was Christian Science with 25%


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

1. 	Secular Humanism  (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (89%)
3. 	Theravada Buddhism (78%)
4. 	Nontheist (77%)
5. 	Liberal Quakers (71%)
6. 	Neo-Pagan (62%)
7. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (53%)
8. 	Taoism (49%)
9. 	New Age (45%)
10. 	Reform Judaism (37%)
11. 	Mahayana Buddhism (30%)
12. 	Scientology (30%)
13. 	Orthodox Quaker (29%)
14. 	New Thought (27%)
15. 	Sikhism (22%)
16. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (20%)
17. 	Baha'i Faith (14%)
18. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (14%)
19. 	Jainism (12%)
20. 	Seventh Day Adventist (12%)
21. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (9%)
22. 	Hinduism (7%)
23. 	Jehovah's Witness (7%)
24. 	Eastern Orthodox (4%)
25. 	Islam (4%)
26. 	Orthodox Judaism (4%)
27. 	Roman Catholic (4%) 

I never even knew Secular Humanism exists, which is neat because I agree with pretty much everything it stands for. Still consider myself "atheist", though.

Also lol at Roman Catholic being dead last for me - that's what I was raised as.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought some of the questions were worded weirdly or just plain fucking retarded, but here we go.

1.     Theravada Buddhism  (100%)
2.     Unitarian Universalism (99%)
3.     Secular Humanism (93%)
4.     Taoism (91%)
5.     Liberal Quakers (88%)
6.     Nontheist (80%)
7.     Mahayana Buddhism (72%)
8.     Neo-Pagan (66%)
9.     Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (65%)
10.     Jainism (61%)
11.     Orthodox Quaker (56%)
12.     Sikhism (54%)
13.     Hinduism (47%)
14.     New Age (46%)
15.     Reform Judaism (39%)
16.     Baha'i Faith (37%)
17.     Seventh Day Adventist (34%)
18.     Scientology (26%)
19.     New Thought (24%)
20.     Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (22%)
21.     Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (21%)
22.     Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (19%)
23.     Eastern Orthodox (12%)
24.     Islam (12%)
25.     Orthodox Judaism (12%)
26.     Roman Catholic (12%)
27.     Jehovah's Witness (3%) 

Well, I have thought for a long time that if I had to pick a religion it would be Thereavada Buddhism. It always seemed very reasonable and worldly to me. Mahayana Buddhism, by contrast, is retarded in many ways.

A Taoism is fine too.

...And 19% Scientologist? The Hell?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2009)

Fucking pops ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fucking pops ups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fucking Firefox ad block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

Easog said:


> ...And 19% Scientologist? The Hell?


That's not scientology.  It's something different, don't worry.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Fucking Firefox ad block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Really? Damn, I need to switch. Also,

Theravada Buddhism (100%)
Unitarian Universalism (90%) 
Nontheist (88%)
Jainism (86%)
Liberal Quakers (82%) 
Secular Humanism (77%)
Mahayana Buddhism (76%)
Hinduism (70%)
Neo-Pagan (63%)
Taoism (57%)
---------
Fuck that test. Theravada Buddhism? yeah sure.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 22, 2009)

*1. **Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (100%)
**2. **Orthodox Quaker  (94%)
**3. **Liberal Quakers  (88%)
**4. **Unitarian Universalism  (79%)
**5. **Eastern Orthodox  (77%)
**6. **Roman Catholic  (77%)


*I'm Lutheran. So wow, it actually got it right.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's not scientology.  It's something different, don't worry.


I see that now that I use Google.

Huh, Scientology was even included on the quiz's list. Derp a derp.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 22, 2009)

1. 	Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant (100%)
2. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (93%)
3. 	Eastern Orthodox (79%)
4. 	Orthodox Quaker (79%)
5. 	Roman Catholic (79%)
6. 	Seventh Day Adventist (65%)
7. 	Unitarian Universalism (60%)
8. 	Liberal Quakers (60%)
9. 	Nontheist (50%)
10. 	Hinduism (49%)
11. 	Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons) (46%)
12. 	Islam (45%)
13. 	Orthodox Judaism (45%)
14. 	Secular Humanism (43%)
15. 	New Thought (42%)
16. 	Theravada Buddhism (41%)
17. 	Reform Judaism (40%)
18. 	Scientology (40%)
19. 	Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist) (38%)
20. 	Neo-Pagan (38%)
21. 	Mahayana Buddhism (37%)
22. 	New Age (34%)
23. 	Sikhism (34%)
24. 	Baha'i Faith (30%)
25. 	Taoism (30%)
26. 	Jehovah's Witness (30%)
27. 	Jainism (26%)

Doesn't surprise me, the quiz is only twenty questions and hardly comprehensive.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 22, 2009)

1.Reform Judaism (100%)
2.Unitarian Universialism (93%)
3.Neo-Pagan (93%)
4.Liberal Quakers (89%)
5.Mahayana Buddhism (84%)
6.Baha'i Faith (83%)
7.Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (81%)
8.Orthodox Judaism (76%)
9.Sikhism (76%)
10.New Age (74%)
11.Theravada Buddhism (70%)
12.Islam (66%)
13.New Thought (61%)
14.Jainism (60%)
15.Orthodox Quaker (58%)
16.Hinduism (54%)
17.Scientology (54%)
18.Mainline to Conservitave Christian Protestant (50%)
19.Taoism (50%)
20.Secular Humanism (43%)
21.Seventh Day Adventist (40%)
22.Eastern Orthodox (36%)
23.Roman Catholic (36%)
24.Christian Science (Church of Christ Scientist) (35%)
25.Nontheist (35%)
26.Church of Jesus Christ OF Latter Day Saints (Mormon) (35%)
27.Jehovah's Witness (15%)

never figured that id be more of a Jew.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 22, 2009)

That test is all kinds of lol, ....highly amusing stuff, I laughed every page


----------



## pheonix (Oct 22, 2009)

1. Mahayana Buddhism  (100%) 
2. Theravada Buddhism  (95%) 
3. Neo-Pagan  (87%) 
4. New Age  (81%) 
5. Unitarian Universalism  (77%) 
6. Liberal Quakers  (73%) 
7. Taoism  (63%) 
8. Jainism  (63%) 
9. Hinduism  (61%) 
10. Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (58%) 
11. Secular Humanism  (56%) 
12. Orthodox Quaker  (52%) 
13. Reform Judaism  (51%) 
14. New Thought  (48%) 
15. Scientology  (48%) 
16. Sikhism  (40%) 
17. Christian Science (Church of Christ, Scientist)  (40%) 
18. Baha'i Faith  (37%) 
19. Orthodox Judaism  (37%) 
20. Seventh Day Adventist  (36%) 
21. Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (Mormons)  (34%) 
22. Nontheist  (33%) 
23. Mainline to Conservative Christian/Protestant  (31%) 
24. Islam  (29%) 
25. Eastern Orthodox  (25%) 
26. Roman Catholic  (25%) 
27. Jehovah's Witness  (22%) 

lol Buddhism.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I want to be a baptist.
I like old-timey music a lot.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

1. 	Secular Humanism (100%)
2. 	Unitarian Universalism (89%)
3. 	Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants (84%)
4. 	Nontheist (81%)
5. 	Liberal Quakers (81%)
[...]
23. 	Eastern Orthodox (29%)
24. 	Roman Catholic (29%)
25. 	Jainism (27%)
26. 	Hinduism (25%)
27. 	Jehovah's Witness (10%)

I'm a Humanist.  Who here is surprised?


----------



## HoneyPup (Oct 22, 2009)

*1. **Secular Humanism  (100%) 
**2. **Unitarian Universalism  (90%) 
**3. **Nontheist  (78%) **
4. **Liberal Quakers  (74%) **
5. **Theravada Buddhism  (68%) 
**6. **Neo-Pagan  (62%) **
7. **Mainline to Liberal Christian Protestants  (56%)
...
**24. **Islam  (10%) **
25. **Orthodox Judaism  (10%) **
26. **Roman Catholic  (10%) **
27. **Jehovah's Witness  (6%)
*
The brief description on there of Secular humanism I agree with. Unitarian Universalism is really vague and varied. Never knew exactly what that was. Interesting quiz and results.


----------

